# Easy fix for sticky drawers



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

Before you sand your drawers try this easy fix.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup. Sandinmy drawers is really itchy. 

The wax trick is OK but I've had to use colored Crayola crayons to figure out if the drawer/frame is really warped.
Scribble on one and look for the rub-off on the other surface.
Might take a few shots with my Stanley #5 first, just to open up the tolerances.
My house is 40+ yrs old and she ain't what she used to be.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I use a bar of soap......


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Oakwerks said:


> I use a bar of soap......


+ 1

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lubricant might help a drawer but if you sand it too it will be all the better. I think gulf wax works the best.


----------

